# A new arrow in the quiver. CX-Zero



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

It's not really a "spy shot" if you take the photo with permission, but here's something hot out of the oven for you. Apologies for the seatpost in the sky and the small chain ring, but I wanted to snap this quick before it floated away. 

View attachment 282747


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Below CX-1 then?


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

BDB said:


> Below CX-1 then?


Not below the CX-1, actually - and the name is probably a misnomer. It will sit alongside the CX-1 as far as price, but play an entirely different role in the lineup. I raced the CX-1 and I would say that bike is akin to a shotgun while this new bike is a sniper rifle. Light and raceworthy for sure, but with a classic road geometry that, from what I can tell and despite the angles you see on this frame, is actually closer to the C-40 than anything. Some exciting features will make this the ideal frame for people who just like to ride far and ride fast. Additional tire clearance and, I don't want to steal Colnago's thunder for the upcoming release, but some significant changes on both ends of the seat tube.


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

They have been posting sneaks of the 2014 range on facebook, although so far it's the M10s Team Edition

Those certainly looks like some very slim seat stays!


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

View attachment 282804


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

The CX-1 is gone in 2014. I had questioned its survivability and the answer turned out to be 'NO'


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone understand the purpose of the CX-0? Is it between a CLX and M10?

I don't see the appeal...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

mlin said:


> Does anyone understand the purpose of the CX-0? Is it between a CLX and M10?
> 
> I don't see the appeal...


It's a bike for the Spring Classics (and other rough road or long distance races). It is made in the same mold as the Pinarello Dogma K or the BMC Granfondo GF01, etc.


----------

